
Kansas City Was First to Embrace Google Fiber, Now Its Broadband Future Is 'TBD' - SQL2219
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/xwwmp3/kansas-city-was-first-to-embrace-google-fiber-now-its-broadband-future-is-tbd
======
gamechangr
I live in Kansas City and it's clear the author has never been here. The
opener is ridiculously off, its laughable. People do anything for headlines
these days...

>"The shared interests of Kansas City, Kansas, and Kansas City, Missouri,
pretty much start and end with the Royals."

They are so connected, most people don't even know where one starts and one
ends???

\-------

Google Fiber is pretty much everywhere here? I wish the author had actual
knowledge of what areas are not covered?

~~~
EADGBE
Flyover States get Flyover Mentalities. Unfortunately.

It's laughable indeed, but at this point entirely expected. Especially for
some young, budding news outlet trying desperately to appeal to hip
20-something's.

------
EADGBE
I wasn't aware that broadband meant Fiber. There's plenty of broadband
providers in the KC metro area.

It's clear talking to Google Fiber installers and reps the reason why it
failed was cost.

It turns it it was just more expensive than they thought to go and lay Fiber
to all these sprawling neighborhoods.

In my opinion, they also miscalculated the "size" of Kansas City. Talking
about it like they're including all the residents, even suburbs from the get-
go. Not realizing they had to get those Fiber lines easily accessed in the
city out in every direction 15-25 miles.

